# Silly question - how do you pronounce LACO?



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

Lack Oh?

Lake Oh?

Lock Oh?

El Eh See Oh?

Something else?


----------



## notwet (Feb 8, 2006)

I say Lark-oh.


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer (Apr 30, 2009)

ecunited said:


> Lack Oh?
> 
> Lake Oh?
> 
> ...


Please pronounce "Lakoh".


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> Please pronounce "Lakoh".


Just to be specific on the 'la' part and avoid any '_lay_' sounds:
'La' as in '*la*rge'
'co' as in '*co*mpany'


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

Erik_H said:


> Just to be specific on the 'la' part and avoid any '_lay_' sounds:
> 'La' as in '*la*rge'
> 'co' as in '*co*mpany'


Apologies for being obtuse - I'm still not quite sure which pronunciation is correct (besides it NOT being "Lay Co").

Does LACO rhyme with Taco or Wacko?


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Taco, the edible ones.


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

Erik_H said:


> Taco, the edible ones.


Thanks! And thanks for distinguishing the variety of tacos being referenced.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

El Polo Loco!!!!


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

Personally, I'd like to see you guys pronounce 'Lacher' :-d


----------



## bigvatch (Sep 25, 2007)

HertogJanNL said:


> Personally, I'd like to see you guys pronounce 'Lacher' :-d


Just guessing...maybe a German would pronounce the "la-" like lottery and the "cher" with a light or silent r ? Like a native German would pronounce German "jeman":-s


----------



## titov (Sep 7, 2009)

I think its "la" with an "a" as in "auto" and "her" as in her. So "la-her",


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

ecunited said:


> Apologies for being obtuse - I'm still not quite sure which pronunciation is correct (besides it NOT being "Lay Co").
> 
> Does LACO rhyme with Taco or Wacko?


My first wife was from New England and she pronounced Taco like Wacko...sort of like Tack-o. :-d

I think Lacher is pronounced Locker.


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

The problem isn't the 'a', but the 'ch'. It has a soft sound to it, nowhere near 'ck'. I have no clue how to write it in phonetic English.


----------



## Dado (Sep 23, 2008)

ecunited said:


> Thanks! And thanks for distinguishing the variety of tacos being referenced.


hahaha


----------

